# Circuito de Control de Calidad



## paolaquintana (May 10, 2010)

Necesito Implementar este circuito por medio de compuertas logicas de pronto alguno me podria colaborar?

Se desea diseñar el control de calidad para un producto. El producto se somete a cuatro pruebas: A, B, C y D. El producto será apto, se rechazará, será bueno o excelente en función de los siguientes criterios:

Rechazado: Si pasa una o ninguna de las pruebas.
Apto: si pasa la prueba A y alguna de las otras pruebas.
Bueno: si pasa la prueba A y dos de las otras.
Excelente: si pasa las cuatro pruebas.

Un producto sólo puede pertenecer a una de las categorías.

Gracias


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 10, 2010)

Primero tienes que ver ques estados son los que tienes y lo que esperas

ABCD
0000    |
0001    |
0010    |-estados para rechazo
0100    |
1000    |

1001    |
1010    |-estados para apto
1100    |

1011    |
1101    |-estados para bueno
1110    |

1111    |-estados para excelente

De ahi puedes obtener la logica para lograrlo, es decir ocuparas una and de 4 entradas para cada estado, con su logica basica de poner una not donde tengas ceros es decir si el estado es 1101 tendras que conectar una not al estado C y los otos tres a la and, esto hace en si censar el estado en el que estas, haciendo que se cumplan todas las condiciones ( por eso and)

De ahi las salidas de las and manadalas a una or, asi cuando se cumpla algunas condicion del estado deseado el control indicara la clidad que necesitas.

El ultimo conectala a una and de 4 entradas directo.


----------



## paolaquintana (May 13, 2010)

gracias por la colaboracion aunque faltan unas combinaciones debido a que son 4 entradas entonces el numero de combinaciones son 16

ABCD
0000 
0001 
0010   rechazado
0100 
1000 

1001 
0011
0101
0110    apto
1001
1010
1100

0111
1011    bueno
1101
1110

1111     excelente


en ese caso que compuertas usaria?


----------



## tecnogirl (May 14, 2010)

paolaquintana dijo:


> ... en ese caso que compuertas usaria?


Sigue el metodo que te explico jaimepsantos para encontrar tu la solucion y luego posteala. Saludos


----------



## sammaael (May 14, 2010)

las mismas (rellonorellenorelleno)


----------



## Vincent Valentine (May 16, 2010)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y me he registrado con la intención de preguntarles unas dudas que a continuación les expongo

Estoy estudiando  2ª de Ingeniería Electrónica y para la asignatura de Electrónica Digital el profesor en vez de que realizáramos unas practicas nos ha pedido que hagamos un pequeño proyecto no muy complicado por grupos, y tenemos unas dudas con las que espero que nos puedan ayudar


*Tema del proyecto:* construir un control de calidad

*Descripción: *
Se pide que construyamos una pequeña cinta transportadora en la que colocamos un sensor (nos recomienda uno de barrera optica) por el que al pasar una pieza midamos su longitud;si por ejemplo mide 8 centimetros la pieza es buena y en caso contrario se pide que la pieza sea expulsada con un mecanismo. También pide que se contabilicen las piezas buenas y malas, y que después de que hayan pasado un mínimo de 5 piezas la cinta se pare si el nº de piezas malas es el doble o más que el de piezas buenas

El proyecto simplemente es para demostrar los conocimientos que hemos adquirido con la asignatura y que sabemos usarlos (que son el uso de combinacionales y secuenciales)

Y en cuanto al nivel de conocimientos que tenemos pues es un nivel básico, principalmente lo que hemos aprendido durante lo que llevamos de carrera


El diseño del circuito que hemos pensado es este:





*
Principales dudas:*

- Si el circuito que hemos pensado y aquí os dejo esta mas o menos bien o si cambiaríais algo vosotros

- Que motor podemos usar para la cinta ya que lo ideal seria un motor que nos permitiese variar su velocidad con el fin de controlar la velocidad de la cinta a la que mejor nos convenga

- El mecanismo para la expulsión de las piezas malas, que no se nos ocurre como podemos hacerlo, y también con que materiales construiríais la cinta sabiendo que no debe ser algo muy complejo ni demasiado caro (por ejemplo que usarías para hacer los rodillos, con que tela o material hacer la parte móvil, etc )

- Una lista de componentes o algún lugar donde poder mirar de que tipo hay, ya que por ejemplo en el circuito hemos puesto comparadores o contadores de 4 bits pero no sabemos si esos existen o solo hay de 8 bits o de 1, etc, es decir donde podemos mirar los componentes que existen y podemos comprar, y el precio de cada componente

- Y también como podemos interconectar el circuito anterior con el motor y los elementos que nos permitan controlar encender la cinta, que se pare automáticamente cuando se cumplan las condiciones que nos piden, etc


----------



## Chico3001 (May 16, 2010)

El motor puede ser un motor de CD convencional, puedes usar un sistema de engranaje de algun carrito para hacerlo mas lento o variarlo electronicamente con algun circuito variador de velocidad que puedes encontrar en el foro, tambien podrias usar uno de pasos... pero son un poco mas dificiles de encontrar y de operar, ese lo puedes sacar de impresoras viejas

El mecanismo que se me ocurre seria una cabeza de disco duro usada, simplemente aplicas un voltaje y la cabeza responde moviendose, la otra seria algun electroiman de una chapa electrica, pero es un poco mas dificil de encontrar

En el sitio de TI hay mucha literatura basica que puedes descargar, los que te recomiendo que siempre tengas a la mano son estos:

http://www.ti.com/litv/pdf/sdyu001z
focus.ti.com.cn/cn/lit/ug/scyd013b/scyd013b.pdf

Las series que normalmente se llegan a encontrar en las tiendas son la LS, ALS y la HC


----------



## paolaquintana (Jun 11, 2010)

Siguiendo las indicaciones que recibi de este foro el cicuito quedo de esta manera

(C*D) +  (B*D) + (B*C) + (A*D) + (A*C) + (A*B) esta expresion Booleana es el resultado de la simplificacion de la inicial.

Adjunto la imagen del circuito


----------



## Vincent Valentine (Jul 20, 2010)

Bueno pues queria comentaros otro par de dudas al respecto del circuito que os puse antes,

- Para la señal de reloj de 1 Hz que necesitamos hemos pensado usar un 555 con la configuración siguiente:



Donde R1=100k, R2= una resistencia de 22k en serie con una de 150 omhios, y C=10 micro F para que asi al sustituirlo en la formula   F=1/0.693*C(R1+2*R2) nos de el valor de 1 Hz.

El problema que tenemos es que además de esta señal de salida necesitaria otra señal de la misma frecuencia pero retrasada mas o menos 0.5 segundos y no sabemos como hacerlo.


Y por ultimo la otra duda es que tengo un display pero no se cual es su diagrama de conexion para saber que patilla es cual y buscando por internet no lo he encontrado, asi que os dejo aqui unas fotos de el para ver si alguien sabe cual es o donde puedo encontrarlo


----------



## 0rland0 (Jul 20, 2010)

Para la señal desfasada unos 0.5 segundos podrias utilizar otro 555 con los mismos valores de resistencia y capacitor, y poner una resistencia y un condensador en el pin de reset para que comineze los 0.5 segundos mas tarde.

Para saber que es cada pin en un display pones el multimetro en el modo continuidad, la punta del cable rojo lo colocas en cualquier pin y con el negro lo pasas por el resto de los pines hasta que prenda alguno. Sino prendio ninguno cambias el pin del cable rojo y repites el barrido con el negro. Cuando prenda algun led ya sabes que el pin del cable rojo es la alimentacion y listo. 
Los 7seg tienen 2 pines de alimentacion asi que no te extrañes cuando los consigas en corto. Anota tu diagrama y lo tendras para toda la vida


----------



## Vincent Valentine (Jul 21, 2010)

Muchas gracias Orlando por tu ayuda, al final encontré no se muy bien como la hoja de caracteristicas del display, pero de todas formas gracias porque es algo más que aprendí y que seguro que me servirá para otra ocasión.

Y en cuanto a lo que me has dicho sobre la señal desfasada ahora lo probaré y si tengo alguna duda sobre el tema volvere a pediros consejo

Gracias


----------

